# Newbie looking for Conformation thoughts



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

This is my first attempt so if anything is wrong someone please correct me! 

First he has a very thin neck, Maybe a wee bit ewey. Decent shoulder. Good pasterns. High withers, A bit bum high, flat croup, posty hind legs. 
I think he's cute! That's what I see, I'm probably missing something but hopefully not much! ;-) 
oh and... 
WELCOME!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice balance in terms of lenght of back to length of neck. good shoulder. neck will good when he is better muscled. reasonable bone in his legs. downhill build, and flat croup. stands under himself in back, and with flat angle of croup, i wonder if he is comfortable in his hip/sacroilliac . He has a bit of a "hunched" look back there.


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

It was hard to get a pic since he wanted to turn to me everytime lol. So what would a downhill build be used for, if anything? So far he tucks really well and everyone says he is a very pretty mover. He can trot as slow as a western jog, but go as fast as an English job. Is transitioning pretty well as well. Just need to slow the canter down a bit still. I started jumping him with a small X and a small vertical. He trips at first but then jumps them after a few tries. TIA


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Those hind legs scare me. They look very posty


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Rolex28 said:


> It was hard to get a pic since he wanted to turn to me everytime lol. So what would a downhill build be used for, if anything?


Not quite sure what you mean there, but a downhill build means it is harder for him to collect up ( the reason why all top dressage horses have an uphill build). This can be worked around - ill let the more experienced tell you how because I'll probably get it wrong , LOL, I know what you have to do but I don't know how to word it :-\ 

Anywhoo, here's a comparison of, first a horse with a downhill build and one with a more uphill one. Just so you can see the difference ;-) 

Downhill 










Uphill


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Post legged, camped under himself in the back, and a flat croup. Also looks downhill. He'll look a lot better once he has gained weight and muscle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

don't feel discouraged, OP, when you ask for a critique, you naturally get more negative than positive comments. it's just the nature of giving a "critique".


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't mind the negative. I bought him cuz I liked his personality. I just don't want to try things he isn't built for. I'm a newbie


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

He's an OTTB! Don't count him out of anything. HEART can make up where conformation lacks.

I would just concentrate on getting him healthy, a good weight, and have fun with him. I would consider having a good chiro out to check him out first and foremost.

He looks like a real sweetheart. Good luck with him!

(PS I highly recommend the book Beyond the Track)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm not much help in the form of a critique but he is adorable! Nice pasterns and hooves for an OTTB. Plus an awesome color, but I may be biased


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

you are so right! he really gives me his all and i love him more each because of it!


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

your so sweet!! thanks so much!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this horse. I wish his shoulder laid back a bit more but he is adequate. he is not ewe necked.. he is a bit pencil necked but the neck just needs more weight as does the entire horse. I like his back.. good length that ties into a very strong coupling and a somewhat flat croup. 

His hind legs are not the stongest.. a bit weak in the area between the point of buttock and the hock. He is a little straight behind and standing under himself he appears sickle hocked. He is built down hill with a high set to his hocks compared to his knees. 

No horse is perfect and I like the look of this horse. I agree he may have some pain issues in the back or in the hocks.. have those checked. 

What do you plan to do with this horse? He looks like the sensible sort.


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am planning to teach him English Pleasure first with in hopes of some jumping if its possible. I would also love to teach him some barrels as well. He hasnt gotten them down yet but loves to try! A little bit of everything I suppose. I keep hearing he looks like a dressage horse but I really know nothing about dressage. He is very sensible and rarely is bothered by much. All though his manners are getting a bit out of whack since he has been getting more weight and is comfortable in his new living situation. I am not trying to spoil him but it seems that is the case.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think with weight and good work (and maybe a chiro or some other care type stuff) you will have a completely different horse.

I'm not going to give a critique. Right now he looks like a sorry run down horse. I see a really nice horse underneath waiting to come out.


----------



## Rolex28 (Jul 28, 2014)

He retired from racing August and was brought to the barn I go to last November. When I met him in feb he was severely under weight so I have been working on his weight gain and rebuilding his muscles ever since. He may not be done yet but looks like a completely different horse now.  I will look for a chiro to come out.


----------

